# Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?



## Seneca (6. Juni 2013)

Habe mir zum Feedern eine "Fertigfuttermischung" von 4kg gekauft. Da es sich ja um ein Fertigfutter habendelt, könnte man dies sicherlich auch direkt so benutzen wie es ist (ist zerschroteter Mais drin, Mehle, fruchtiges Aroma etc.).

Da kein sooo großer Angeldruck am Gewässer (Altarm) herrscht und son Futter ja nicht gerade supergünstig ist würde ichd as Futter gerne etwas "strecken". Ich habe dazu verschiedenes gelesen:

1.) Auf keinen Fall mit Paniermehl strecken das wird zu Beton.

2.) Strecken im Verhältnis 1:4 geht auf jeden Fall klar.

Wie handhabt ihr das?

Soll übrigens fürn normalen Feederkorb sein und als 2. Angel ein Method Feeder..


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

hallo,

um welches futter handelt es sich?! Fertiges Futter ist nicht gleich fertiges Futter! 

gruß


----------



## mirko1988 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Obwohl Paniermehl stark bindet kann man es mit Fertigfutter bis zu einem Verhältnis von 1:2 strecken. 
Wichtig ist es das Futter nach dem befeuchten durch ein Sieb zu pressen um Klumpenbildung zu vermeiden.

Im Supermarkt gibt es allerdings auch noch Alternativen wie zum Beispiel Mehl.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Mirko,

sorry, aber was du so pauschal sagst ist doch einfach nur quatsch! Du gibst Ratschläge ohne die Futtersorte zu kennen! Schau dir ein Flussfutter an und das Misch im Verhältnis 1:2 (so wie du es angegeben hast) und versuch mal gescheit am See oder ruhigen Altarm zu fischen! 

Des Weiteren kommt es doch auch auf die Qualität des Futters an.....,

Gruß


----------



## Andal (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



mirko1988 schrieb:


> Obwohl Paniermehl stark bindet... Im Supermarkt gibt es allerdings auch noch Alternativen wie zum Beispiel Mehl.



Warum nicht gleich Zement?


----------



## Onkel Kai (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich Zement?



Hab ich mir auch grade gedacht


----------



## wrdaniel (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Kommt immer noch aufs Mehl an  Und auch beim Paniermehl gibt es große Unterschiede.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Als erstes müsten wir wissen um welches Futter es sich handelt ! Es gibt auch Futtersorten wo z.b Aromen schon drin sind , und kein zusätzliches aroma vertragen da es sonst zu stark wirkt und die Fische nicht lockt sondern abschreckt ! Genauso ist das mit dem strecken von Futtersorten , wenn man streckt kann man das genau abgestimmte zielfutter zerstören ! 
Kleiner Tip probiert mal das Balzer Look System Futter das ist nicht zu teuer macht sehr gute Wolkenbildung und riecht auch sehr gut !


----------



## Andal (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ich schreib zum Thema Futter jetzt nichts mehr. Es ist vollkommen sinnlos.

Mischt in euer Futter was ihr wollt und am besten noch drei Gläser Erdbeermarmelade dazu, damit es so ein richtiger Beton wird.

Um so besser für die, die ein ordentliches Futter mischen. Die fangen dann (noch) besser!


----------



## Tricast (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Wenn IHr das Futter mit Paniermehl strecken wollt, dann müßt Ihr das Paniermehl fluten und dann das Fertigfutter unterrühren.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Seneca (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ich wollte eigentlich gar keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten sorry;+

Falls es hilft es handelt sich um einen "Grundmix Feederfutter". In der Beschreibung steht:

grobes Futter 
fruchtiges Aroma 
sehr gut geeignet, um es mit den anderen Sorten zu vermischen oder in den warmen Monaten direkt auf Karpfen anzufüttern 
hoher Maisanteil


----------



## thefinish (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

es gibt doch schon günstiges futter 20kg 17€+versand 
was wollt ihr den ewig mit euer paniermehl 
dann wundert ihr euch das nichts gefangen wird oder zu wenig 

google doch mal einfach nach hofinger,sensas14kg sackware,kattis futtershop,.......
oder geht zum bäcker holt euch die alten bröttchen,und dreht sie durch


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Paniermehl macht z.B. Sinn wenn Du in einem Fluß große mengen brauchst und alleine für Dich fischt. Da ist es recht egal ob Du etwas mehr oder wemiger fängst. Aber auch hier ist es wichtig das es passt. Das Brata macht aus Futter Zement, das selbe mit Haferflockenmehl (teilweise aber ja auch erwünscht wenn es sich nicht schnell auflösen soll). Anderes Paniermehl passt besser zum Futter weil es sich besser löst. Wichtig ist also das sich das Futter nach dem Strecken noch so verhält wie es soll. Und das musst Du erstmal ausprobieren. Ansonsten gibt es z.B. durchaus Situationen wo man gerne mal streckt. Volumenzwieback beim Feederfutter z.B., teilweise sogar damit es sich besser auflöst.


----------



## dib (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

ich habe gute erfahrungen mit brotkrumen vom bäcker gemacht , damit kann man gut fertigfutter günstig strecken , und es verklumpt auch nicht so stark wie bei herkömmlichen paniermehlen .
als ich noch jung war habe ich meiner mom immer ihr paniermehl geklaut und damit mein fertigfutter gestreckt , leider fängt das nicht so gut ...

und löst sich im wasser kaum auf , ohne sieb nicht zu empfehlen , vorallem nicht für einen futterkorb , 
da hatte ich das früher öfters das der futterkorb noch voll war nach dem rausholen , ist ja nicht sinn der sache .


----------



## FischermanII (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Jungs bleibt ganz ruhig
natürlich kommt es auf das Grundfutter an! man sollte es dann probieren für stehende gewässer würde ich nie welches untermischen weil das Futter dann viel zu passiv wird!
wenn ich an der Elbe angle ist bei mit immer Panniermehl mit drin aber nie 1:2 sonder 500gr. auf 5kg Futter
die sind da aber auch nur für die Binidung drin und die brauchst du in stehenden Gewässern nicht
es gibt auch Fertigfuttermischungen in denen schon Panniermehl mit drin ist!! daher meiner Meinung nach immer probieren und nicht pauschalisieren


----------



## kati48268 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wenn IHr das Futter mit Paniermehl strecken wollt, dann müßt Ihr das Paniermehl fluten und dann das Fertigfutter unterrühren.
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen
> Heinz


Diese Technik kenne ich noch gar nicht, Heinz.
Damit kann man den Betoneffekt bremsen?


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ich kenn nur flutet die Torpedo Rohre ^^ SRY


----------



## Tricast (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

@ Donnerstein, dann weist Du ja schon wie es geht. :m

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Wenn du nicht gebrauchtes Laugengebäck aufhebst, und durchn Fleischwolf drehst, wenn du ne größere Menge hast, is das nich so fad wie normales Paniermehl, "verdünnt" dein Futter also nich so stark.

Außerdem sehr geil, wenn man es als Schnitzelpanade benutzt


----------



## Hannoi1896 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

http://www.coarse-fishing.de/berichte/fachberichte/koederfutter-berichte/futtermehle-im-detail-.php

Da siehste ne Menge Mehle mal im Detail. Teste das Futter mal von seiner Konsistenz her. Dann kannste die genannten Mehle dazumischen und dir selber deine perfekte Konsistenz schaffen.

Aber mal ehrlich. Das Futter wird doch nicht viel mehr als 2€ pro Kilo kosten, oder? Zum Vorfüttern würde ich einfach sehr viele Partikel beigeben und schon ist es sehr ergiebig. Beim eigentlichen Angeln würde ich ohnehin nur in Ausnahmesituationen mehr als 1kg füttern...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Die Seite habe ich schon öfters gepostet, aber schaden kann es ja nicht:
http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php
Du könntest den bindenden Effekt vom Paniermehl(Hartweizen) mit Maismehl oder Polenta wieder aufheben. 
Aber mal im ernst: Ich würde dir eher raten ein solides Futter im Grossgebinde kaufen, als ohne wirkliche Ahnung vom Thema, Futter zu panschen, welches sehr wahrscheinlich schlechtere Resultate bringt als vernünftiges Fertigfutter.
z.B. hier:
http://shop.strato.de/epages/154581...Groundbait"/"Fertigfutter GFP"/"Großabnehmer"
oder hier:
http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.ph....html/XTCsid/8711565f20669d1adfc5fa29f43dc50f
Gruss ROY


----------



## Knispel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Man ich verstehe nicht, warum man ums Futter so ein wind macht. Gut wenn ich beim Wettfischen bin mach ich mir auch einen Kopf, sitze ich so nur für mich nehme ich 1/2 zu 1/2 . Viel wichtiger ist in meinen Augen, dass ich dort angle wo der Fisch von Natur aus frisst - denn klapp´s auch mit dem Nachbarn. Frag mal Tricast oder Andal, die werden es euch bestätigen, aber wir "alten Knacker" haben ja keine Ahnung.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ich verstehe auch die ganzen Postings nicht.#d
Vielleicht komme ich ja vom anderen Planeten#c

Schon als Kind habe ich von meinem Vater gelernt, einen 5 KG Eimer Futter mit Haferflocken und Paniermehl zu mischen, Maden und Wasser rein fertig. Die Konsistenz war immer so, dass sich das Futter gerade eben zu einem Ballen formen ließ und im Waser wieder auflöste.
Gefangen haben wir uns mit dieser Mischung dumm und dämmlich. :m


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Mahlzeit !

Die Futtergeschichte hängt mit vielen Faktoren zusammen.....

Ich mische auch immer, allerdings hochwertiges mit preiswertem,Paniermehl taugt nicht wirklich...
Bestes Beispiel : Beim Vereinsfischen haben 16 Leute geangelt... 14 ohne Fisch, einer mit zwei Rotaugen und ich mit 13 RA und einem Aland, wobei ich mich von den Topstellen ferngehalten habe, um die dummen Sprüche zu vermeiden. Als ich dann beim gemütlichen Teil aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert habe, meinten sie auch noch, ich wollte sie verarschen, so von wegen Maulwurfserde im Futter, ja nee, iss klar......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch die ganzen Postings nicht.#d
> Vielleicht komme ich ja vom anderen Planeten#c
> 
> Schon als Kind habe ich von meinem Vater gelernt, einen 5 KG Eimer Futter mit Haferflocken und Paniermehl zu mischen, Maden und Wasser rein fertig. Die Konsistenz war immer so, dass sich das Futter gerade eben zu einem Ballen formen ließ und im Waser wieder auflöste.
> Gefangen haben wir uns mit dieser Mischung dumm und dämmlich. :m



Du brauchst es ja nicht verstehen, oder dich damit zu beschäftigen...
Ich kann z.B. auch nur mit Blinkern fischen und werde auch meine Fische fangen. Dafür brauche ich keine 20€ Wobbler. Aber andere für bekloppt zu erklären, weil sie sich mit ihrem Hobby und dessen Details auseinandersetzen ist für mich unverständlich.
Gruss ROY


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit !
> 
> Die Futtergeschichte hängt mit vielen Faktoren zusammen.....
> 
> ...



Wenn du jetzt aber alleine fischt, dich an die Topstellen setzt und einfach nur Paniermehl mit Lebendködern einschmeisst, fängst du auch


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Nicht die Bohne !!!

Die Top-Stellen waren alle besetzt, aber da wurde mit Tapetenkleister gefischt, ungesiebt......
Was an deinem Gewässer funktioniert, muß an einem anderen nicht zwangsläufig auch so klappen !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## schmutzpuckel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Du brauchst es ja nicht verstehen, oder dich damit zu beschäftigen...
> Ich kann z.B. auch nur mit Blinkern fischen und werde auch meine Fische fangen. Dafür brauche ich keine 20€ Wobbler. Aber andere für bekloppt zu erklären, weil sie sich mit ihrem Hobby und dessen Details auseinandersetzen ist für mich unverständlich.
> Gruss ROY



Schön den Ball flach halten.
Versuche erstmal meinen geposteten Text zu verstehen.#6
Ach ja, womit ich mich beschäftige und womit nicht werde ich mir garantiert nicht von dir vorschreiben lassen.


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Nicht die Bohne !!!
> 
> Die Top-Stellen waren alle besetzt, aber da wurde mit Tapetenkleister gefischt, ungesiebt......
> Was an deinem Gewässer funktioniert, muß an einem anderen nicht zwangsläufig auch so klappen !!
> ...



Ich habe ja auch geschrieben das du alleine fischen sollst und nicht wenn noch 20 Angler versuchen dir die Fische wegzufangen.  In "Wettkampfsituation" mag das anders sein, aber sonst fängt auch einfaches Futter.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

an deinem Text gibts nun wirklich nichts misszuverstehen...

Ich lese da raus, das du noch genauso fischst wie vor 20(?) Jahren und Fische fängst.....
Deshalb andere Angler als Deppen abzutun, die sich weiterentwickeln wollen und auch dann gut fangen wollen, wenn andere (fast) Schneider bleiben, na ja , das sehe ich dann genau wie Roy .
Ich ließe es auch jederzeit auf einem Vergleich an deinem Hausgewässer ankommen, du würdest Bauklötze staunen !!!
Aber bleib mal ruhig bei deiner Antik-Mischung, dann bleibt mehr für deine Vereinskollegen übrig ....
Ich gehe jetzt Rotaugen ärgern, Quatsch, ich hab doch Brassenfutter angemischt .....auch das funktioniert nämlich mit gutem Futter , Fischarten selektiv an den Futterplatz bekommen.|bigeyes:q

tight lines
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> ... aber sonst fängt auch einfaches Futter.


Futter kann ja auch durchaus einfach sein, aber es muss auch funktionieren.



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> ...auch das funktioniert nämlich mit gutem Futter , Fischarten selektiv an den Futterplatz bekommen.


Das ist z.B. eine Funktion.

Weitere wären, Partikel & Lebendfutter sicher zum Boden transportieren, 
sich dem Gewässer (Strömung, Tiefe, Temperatur), 
der Jahreszeit, 
den Zielfischen, 
dem Köder,
der Strategie (Wolkenbildung, aktive Bestandteile, Farbe,... gewünscht oder eben nicht), 
der Methode (Feedern, Method, Stippfutter) 
entsprechend zu verhalten, und so weiter und so fort.

Paniermehl mit Haferflocken als Standartrezept... |uhoh: 
Wie oft hab ich den Quark schon gelesen.
Ja, man kann auch damit Fische locken, aber wieviele Viecher fressen sich z.B. an den Flocken und dem Paniermehlgeklumpe pupssatt & ignorieren den Köder.
3 Rotaugen erwischt = Erfolg?
Es hätten vielleicht auch 30 sein können, wenn man nicht alles falsch gemacht hätte.

Und es kann doch nicht sein, dass jemand glaubt, mit ein und derselben Pampe genauso gut Ukels im Schifffahrtskanal, Brassen im Fluss und Schleien an den Teichseerosen fangen zu können.
Oder?!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

@ kati :m:m
Ansonsten sind deine Ausführungen zu dem Thema bei diesem Publikum wohl eher vergebene Liebesmühe ...... #d#q#q
Sie verstehen es einfach nicht oder wollen es nicht verstehen......
Übrigens hats heute wieder ganz gut geklappt, Gewitter hat den Schleimern etwas auf den Magen geschlagen, konnte aber ein paar Bräsen verhaften, an der Stelle, an der ich vorgestern ausschließlich Rotaugen gefangen habe, aber das war garantiert reiner Zufall.... |muahah:

tight lines
Tom


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Futter kann ja auch durchaus einfach sein, aber es muss auch funktionieren. ...



Aber es ist nicht ausgeschlossen das es funktioniert, nur weil es einfach ist.

Mittlerweile wird einfach vieles verkompliziert. Und jemandem der einfach nur nachfragt ob er sein Futter mit ein bisschen Paniermehl strecken kann, eine ganze Futterstrategie an die Backe drücken zu wollen ist nicht besonders sinnvoll. Es schreckt eher ab. Das ist so wie wenn man in der 1.Klasse in Mathe mit Fourier-Transformationen anfängt.

Es gibt hier auch manchmal Leute die möchten einfach Spass am Angeln haben und einen schönen Sport (in seiner ursprünglichen Bedeutung).

Manchmal könnte man meinen ein Angler ohne Ahnung mit teurem Futter fängt besser als einer der sich an seinem Wasser auskennt, die Fische dort kennt, seine Angelmethoden kennt und nur mit ein paar Maden und einem Weisbrot antritt.

Ansonsten, gutes Paniermehl klumpt nicht und manchmal fängt man mit Bananenstückchen Meeräschen obwohl der Meister meint das geht nicht.


----------



## Slick (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

http://test.gerlinger.de/futter_loc...ndmix+20kg+_+grundpreis_+0_150+_+100+g/71928/

 So wie es aussieht ist wieso der größte Bestandteil Paniermehl,Maismehl oder Mais im Ganzen.Das noch zu strecken erfüllt dann nur noch einen Zweck,Partikel zum Grund bringen,mehr nicht.

@wrdaniel

Futter muss nicht teuer sein.Man bekommt top Futter VdE Record SILBER,Gold für unter 1,50 Euro/kg bei Futtermessen.

Grüße


----------



## Knispel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

So nun einmal aus dem Nähkästchen ! Ich für mich fange meine Brassen so :
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder
dass das funktionier habe ich erfahren mit diversen + 5 kg Fischen.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Paniermehl mit Haferflocken als Standartrezept... |uhoh:
> Wie oft hab ich den Quark schon gelesen.
> Ja, man kann auch damit Fische locken, aber wieviele Viecher fressen sich z.B. an den Flocken und dem Paniermehlgeklumpe pupssatt & ignorieren den Köder.
> 3 Rotaugen erwischt = Erfolg?
> ...



Eben genau diese Resistenz, oder ganz bewußte Ignoranz gegenüber Erfahrungswerten ist mir nun endlich Grund genug, dass ich mich zu diesem Angelbeton-Geschwafel nicht mehr äußere.

Sollen sie herumbetonieren, wie sie wollen. Ich weiß wie es besser geht und das genügt mir für die Zukunft!


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Aber es ist nicht ausgeschlossen das es funktioniert, nur weil es einfach ist.
> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet!
> Man muss sich aber schon Gedanken machen, "was will ich mit dem Futter erreichen und wie komme ich dahin."
> Einfach wahllos Pampe reinschmeißen ist wahllos Pmpe reinschmeißen, mehr nicht.
> ...


|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



> Du verlängerst den Whisky deiner Gäste auch nicht mit Rasierwasser und gehst davon aus, dass es schon keine Sau merkt.



Bist du dir da so sicher?


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ihr immer mit eurem Beton. Wenn man ordentliches Paniermehl hat und es den Umständen entsprechend anfeuchtet, erreichst du damit genau was du möchtest. Es kann an der Oberfläche zerfallen und eine Schöne Wolke im Wasser bilden, sich langsam im Mittelwasser auflösen oder wenn gewünscht dies erst am Boden tun. Richtig angefeuchtet kleistert es dir auch nicht den Feeder zu, kann aber genug Bindung entwickeln um am Methodfeeder eingesetzt zu werden. Es ist relativ flexibel einsetzbar.

Und wenn mir einer weismachen will, das ein um 25% mit Paniermehl gestrecktes Futter (Ausgangspost) mit vielleicht noch ein paar schönen Castern und Maden und einer Handvoll Mais nicht fängt ... In einem Gewässer mit wenig Angeldruck vielleicht sogar besser als die Duftbombe.



Andal schrieb:


> Bist du dir da so sicher?



Das kommt auf die Gäste an


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Man Man früher hat man mit einfachen Anfutter auch Fische gefangen...#c
Ist das heute nicht mehr möglich...#q#q#q
Gehen die Fische,auch nur nach der Werbung auf FutterXXL von dem und dem Hersteller ?#d#d


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Genau solche Beiträge sind es, die eine weitere Diskussion sinnlos machen. So lange einfache Fütterung mit den üblichen Papp-Mixen und eine funktionelle Fütterung mit teuren Markenprodukten gleichgesetzt werden brauchen wir nicht weiterreden.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

hi andal,

schönes schlusswort!

sehe es wie du!

nosta


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau solche Beiträge sind es, die eine weitere Diskussion sinnlos machen. So lange einfache Fütterung mit den üblichen Papp-Mixen und eine funktionelle Fütterung mit teuren Markenprodukten gleichgesetzt werden brauchen wir nicht weiterreden.



Warum ist eine einfache Fütterung immer ein Pappmix und ein Markenprodukt immer Funktionell? Ein richtig angefeuchtetes einfaches Futter übertrifft sicherlich ein pappig angemachtes Markenprodukt. Sollen wir jetzt auch Abstand von liquidized/mashed bread nehmen, weil es zu einfach ist? Ist ja auch nur Brot.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

...und erfüllt seine _Funktion_ in den dazu passenden Gewässern hevorragend. Aber man schmeißt es z.B. nicht in einen stark strömenden Fluss.

Es geht nicht um Einfach vs. Markengedöns, billig vs. teuer, sondern eben um Funktionalität.

Den Deep Water Method Mix mit Partikelanteilen nutzt man ja auch nicht um Ukels im Weiher zu stippen.

Verstehe nicht, dass das nicht verstanden werden will. |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Abstand von liquidized/mashed bread nehmen, weil es zu einfach ist? Ist ja auch nur Brot.



Da hast du ein schönes Beispiel für eine funktionelle Einfachheit. Brata-Haferflockenmix ist einfach nur Nichts.

Für Raubfische sinnt man unendlich über dem perfekten Köder. Für Karpfen komponiert man Menüs, die deutlich gesünder sind, als die eigene Fastfood-Ernährung. Nur die Friedfische sollen gefälligst auf einen allgemeinen Schweinefraß, wobei das gleich wieder die Sau beleidigt, ansprechen? Das ist es, was mich an der Sache stört!


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Nur möchte der Themenersteller sein gekauftes Futter mit Paniermehl strecken und nicht einen Brata-Haferflocken Klotz gießen. Wer sagt denn, dass das Paniermehl welches er in sein Feederfutter gibt nicht sogar die Funktion des Futters erhöht, er will es ja schließlich auch am Methodfeeder einsetzen. Da schadet ein bisschen mehr Bindung im Vergleich zum normalen Feeder nicht.


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ich lese immer Beton im Futter...
3 Schippen Zement+ 7Schippen Sand.....


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Is' schon recht...  und ich hab meine Ruhe!


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

... und du lernst auch langsam ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> um welches futter handelt es sich?! Fertiges Futter ist nicht gleich fertiges Futter!
> 
> gruß



Eben...ohne die Zusammensetzung zu kennen,ist das strecken
so eine Sache...kann gutgehen..muss aber nicht.

Wobei ich das strecken von Futter eh nicht so ganz nachvolllziehen kann ...oder verlängert einer von euch sein Bier mit Wasser um länger was davon zu haben|kopfkrat


----------



## mirko1988 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Beton. Wenn man ordentliches Paniermehl hat und es den Umständen entsprechend anfeuchtet, erreichst du damit genau was du möchtest. Es kann an der Oberfläche zerfallen und eine Schöne Wolke im Wasser bilden, sich langsam im Mittelwasser auflösen oder wenn gewünscht dies erst am Boden tun. Richtig angefeuchtet kleistert es dir auch nicht den Feeder zu, kann aber genug Bindung entwickeln um am Methodfeeder eingesetzt zu werden. Es ist relativ flexibel einsetzbar.
> 
> Und wenn mir einer weismachen will, das ein um 25% mit Paniermehl gestrecktes Futter (Ausgangspost) mit vielleicht noch ein paar schönen Castern und Maden und einer Handvoll Mais nicht fängt ... In einem Gewässer mit wenig Angeldruck vielleicht sogar besser als die Duftbombe.
> 
> ...



:m

Anstatt sich immer nur Gedanken über die Zutaten und die Zusammensetzung zu machen, liegt der Eigendliche Trick bei der Befeuchtung des Futters.

Mit entsprechendem Wassereinsatz kann man von einer Wolkenbildung bis hin zu schwer löslichen Futter alles realisieren.

Manche Komponenten gibt es auch am Wasser selbst, so kann man zum Beispiel mit Sand das Futter zusätzlich beschweren.


----------



## allrounder13 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ich habe am Wochenende auf Karpfen geangelt, und dabei ein futter aus paniermehl mais und weizen benutzt. 
Ganz einfaches paniermehl aus dem supermarkt und gekochten und eingeweichten mais und weizen. Die mischung habe ich so gewählt dass die ballen am grund schon leicht aufplatzen und nach ein paar minuten zerfallen sind. Resultat: 7 fische bis 15kg in einer nacht, obwohl ich nicht mehr nachgefüttert habe. Das paniermehl war eigentlich nur zum binden für die partikel um sie weiter hinauszubefördern. aber das hat die fische nicht gestört, wie mais und weizen im karpfensack gezeigt haben


----------



## wone (3. August 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Grundsätzlich kann man Fertigfutter strecken.
Es kommt immer auf das Futter an!
Paniermehl macht in der Regel fester. Um dennoch Masse zu erhalten, kann man zb. Weizenkleie untermischen, die lockert wieder auf.
Um es zu beschweren kannst du Sand, oder sogar Quarzsand verwenden.( Beim Strömungsfischen)
Haferflocken und andere festere Bestandteile sättigen. Das solltest du berücksichtigen.....

Mit den genannten Zutaten brauchst du in der Regel kein Fertigfutter mehr.
Zb. etwas Vanillearoma, oder Ingwer rein, fertig!

Petri


----------



## Knispel (3. August 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Einmal ganz ehrlich - will ich ein Wettfischjen gewinnen bzw. einen guten Platz belegen sollte man nicht strecken. Wenn ich so einfach nur ein bisschen stippen oder Feedeern gehe, ist es doch eigentlich egal ob ich 10 kg oder 5 kg fange und eure vielgeprisene "Betonmischung" hab ich noch nicht bei mir erlebt, wie mein Vorpooster schon sagte, Kleie ist das Zauberwort ....


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (4. August 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Ganz einfach NEIN fertig !


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Wettkämpfe werden sicher oft durch das Futter entschieden.

Aber für den Ottonormal-Angler ist Paniermehl pur oft schon gut genug.
Deswegen sprich m.M. nach nichts dagegen, Fertigfutter damit zu strecken, wenn man es richtig(!) macht.
D.h. die Konsistenz muß zur jeweiligen Situation passen!

Ich fische meistens mit einer Mischung aus drei verschiedenen günstigen Grundfuttern, die ich mit bis zu 50% Bisquit- und Paniermehl (nicht das Zeug aus dem Supermarkt!)strecke.

Diese Grundmischung verwende ich pur oder passe sie besonderen Umständen an:
Im der Strömung mit stark bindenden Substanzen, im Stillwasser mit lockeren und/oder aufsteigenden.
Je nach Fischart kommen dann event. noch spezielle Lockstoffen  zum Einsatz.

Bei einem Wettfischen würde ich so vielleicht keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, aber es reicht um den Vereinskameraden die Tränen in die Augen zu treiben...

Wichtig ist vor allem, daß man ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, wie sich das Futter im Wasser verhält.
Und was man wann braucht!

Das kann mal eine Wolke sein, aber manchmal auch "Beton".
Meistens soll es aber zum Grund sinken und sich dort zügig auflösen.

Wer weiß, wie er das erreicht, kann sein Futter natürlich aufstrecken.
Ansonsten ist man aber sicher besser bedient, wenn man das Futter so läßt, wie es ist.
Denn es ist (hoffentlich) von jemandem gemixt worden, der wußte, was er tut...


----------



## Hannoi1896 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

Schön formuliert Nachtschwärmer!

Am wichtigsten ist meiner Meinung nach auch, wie das Futter arbeitet. Geschmack ist zweitrangig.


----------



## yukonjack (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

gibt`s neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Semmelmehl (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*

ich mische mein Futter immer mit Paniermehl an ... da kommen noch andere Mehle rein, aber zu gut einem drittel Paniermehl.

 Dann dosiere ich die Feuchtigkeit so, dass das Zeug eben klebt oder auch nicht.
 Im flachen See kommt halt genau so viel Wasser rein, dass das Futter im Korb hält.

 In der Donau 5 Meter Wassertiefe kommt dann soviel Wasser rein, dass das Futter am Boden ankommt, bevor es ausm Korb fällt.

 Das ist auch kein Hexenwerk ... einfach mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## Bruno (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grundfutter mit Paniermehl strecken. Ja oder Nein?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Habe mir zum Feedern eine "Fertigfuttermischung" von 4kg gekauft. Da es sich ja um ein Fertigfutter habendelt, könnte man dies sicherlich auch direkt so benutzen wie es ist (ist zerschroteter Mais drin, Mehle, fruchtiges Aroma etc.).



Hi Seneca,
ich habe mir alle Kommentare reingezogen und muß feststellen, dass deine sicherlich ernst gemeinte Frage für reichlich auch an Aufruhr geschaffen hat, weil Feedern nicht Feedern ist, sondern auf den Zeilfisch ankommt :vik:.
Aber sei es drum!
Einer schwört auf diese Futtermischung #6, der andere sagt #c oder gar auch nein #d.
War zwar amüsant alle Kommentare quer oder gar genauer zu lesen, manchmal aber schon zum :c über was man sich aufregen kann, nur weil die Frage nicht spezifiziert genug was den Zielfisch, das Gewässer mit Größenangabe in Ha bzw. Breite und Länge auch die Randtiefe des sog. Beckens betrifft! Neben der Jahreszeit wäre es wichtig gewesen ob das Gwässer still ist der ob es fließt. 
Sorry für meinen letzten Kommentar! Auch hoffe ich, dass alle der Beteiligten darüber nicht böse sind und unter den Anglerkollegen eigentlich immer :l herrschen sollte!
Vielleicht hilft dieser Link weiter (?).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsRaFjDlS0k

Schönes Wochenende euch allen, viel Erfolg, Petri und keinen Stress bitte #h


----------

